# Incredible Detail - Black Mercedes C63 AMG



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I've not done an enhancement detail in quite a while so I thought this would be a good opportunity to get some pictures and show how good the results can be without going for a correction detail - although to be honest this car was in pretty good shape to start with.

Car on arrival - only a couple of months old and fairly clean.





































Polish residue from the dealership














































Firstly the wheel, tyres, callipers and arches were cleaned using an ever growing and possibly too extensive range of brushes! (obviously not all are pictured)




























The car was then foamed, left to dwell for a few minutes, thoroughly rinsed, foamed again then washed with the 2 bucket method and lambswool mitts.



















All shuts, gaps, badges and generally places a mitt can't reach were cleaned using brushes.










Car was the rinsed off, detarred (including the wheel) and rinsed again before being brought inside to be clayed.

As expected with this being a fairly new car, not much was picked up with claying. The car was then re rinsed and dried using a blower and soft towels in prepration for machine polishing.










Enhancement was carried out using yellow 3M pads and Menzerna 203S. This acheived a good level of defect removal and got rid of the general swirling of the paintwork.

I complete the bonnet, bootlid and roof first.





































Then worked my way down the passenger side and drivers side - leaving the drivers door for last.

Light swirls and a scratch on the arch area.



















Front N/S door



















Same door with tripod in same position, the halogen turned off and the 3M sun gun turned on - this show how different lighting is needed as it show up different defects and the need for the sun gun - as buffer trails can't be seen using the halogens.

The strange white lines are buffer trails from the factory (all the paint was showing as original when paint depth readings were taken).



















Sorry these ones are a bit out of focus as I never realised the camera was on manual focus. I've put these pictures in anyway as it shows more buffer trails from the factory.























































This was about the only obvious scratch on the car.










This was removed with one set of Meguiars 105 on a wool spot pad (around 6-8 passed).



















A friend came to visit 










As you can see the paintwork came up pretty well and the vast majority of marks were removed. If I had another day or so I'd have been able to get it perfect but this is the owner's daily driver and he's saving the main treatment for his toy.

Once all of the enhancement was carried out I wiped the car down with IPA then waxed it with Zymol Vintage.

The tyres were then dressed and the wheels sealed.



















Polish and dust removed from all panel gaps etc.










Exhaust tail pipes were polished and sealed along with all the chrome trim.

I then moved on to giving the interior a light vaccum, dust and wipe down.



















Before cleaning the windows, inside, and out.



















Completed pictures - my camera was really struggling with the light so please excuse some of the pics being a bit blurry. Also this is why it looks better in some pics.

This is probably the best picture:













































































































As usual no outside pictures as it was dark. Maybe one day I'll finish when there is some light!

A throughly enjoyable detail on an amazing car that everyone seems to love.

More write ups including some supercars and a "how not do detail" thread coming soon.

Thanks for reading.

Robert


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

What a car!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning, simples..............:thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice finish. 

I know what you mean about the brushes. I've got a bucket full off wet work ones and a 3 drawer little stacker thing full of dry work ones. 

Still got some wheel wollies to add then I might be done. Might be :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Robert:thumb: The pad/polish combo's given great results.
I look after a few 63's one of the best engine rumbles around!!!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

I had to re-read the start, it's really only a couple of months from new with:










My Beemer is 6 years old and I'd be gutted to have damage like that now never mind after a couple of months 

Great job done, must be cool to work on such prestige cars :thumb:

Thanks for posting this thread, much appreciated.

Ian


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

love these 

is his toy the arnage then? best of luck with that, they are huuuuuge :lol:


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great car and a awesome result!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Mercury Detailing said:


> Nice finish.
> 
> I know what you mean about the brushes. I've got a bucket full off wet work ones and a 3 drawer little stacker thing full of dry work ones.
> 
> Still got some wheel wollies to add then I might be done. Might be :thumb:


Wheel wollies are great for various jobs but won't replace the vikan brushes. The wee ones (small to English people ) are great for removing tar spots from inner rims.



slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Robert:thumb: The pad/polish combo's given great results.
> I look after a few 63's one of the best engine rumbles around!!!


Yeah they sound amazing. I done a SL65 before (see here ) and that sounded amazing too.



orienteer said:


> I had to re-read the start, it's really only a couple of months from new with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The marks look worse than they were. They'd come out quite easily - as most of them did with a fairly light polish.

Depsite the owner using previous detailers no one had informed him the best way to wash them.... So these marks are just picked up from incorrect washing I'd guess. He knowns now though.

Yeah it's nice working on nice cars. Thanks.



ianFRST said:


> love these
> 
> is his toy the arnage then? best of luck with that, they are huuuuuge :lol:


Me too 

The toy I'm talking about is a proper supercar. I'll post it up next month when I've complete it.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link Robert, another nice bit of work:thumb: Interesting correction combo used on that one. Ive got one of the same booked in at the weekend.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah that one corrected fine with that combo and Intensive will correct most paints. 

The paint on these isn't too hard so you probably wont need to jump in with FCP or the like. Obviously depends on how bad it is but that car was a year or maybe two old if I remember correctly.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Incredible (ahem) work!

Long live the V8 :driver:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great car, brilliant finish.
Well done.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Love these. Had one to deal with a few times until the owner changed to a carrera turbo. Nice work.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice work fella


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb job as ever..:thumb:


----------



## akaTheDon (Aug 25, 2010)

Great Work,That car is a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Incredible Detail said:


> Yeah that one corrected fine with that combo and Intensive will correct most paints.
> 
> The paint on these isn't too hard so you probably wont need to jump in with FCP or the like. Obviously depends on how bad it is but that car was a year or maybe two old if I remember correctly.


I have found that with the C63's I have had to machine, paint is not consistent in toughness with other Mercs, IP sorted out most defects.

Nice work matey, great cars.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice motor and detail


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning! Loving the size of those brakes!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Fantastic results on a equally fantastic car! Nice:buffer:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.



Gleammachine said:


> I have found that with the C63's I have had to machine, paint is not consistent in toughness with other Mercs, IP sorted out most defects.
> 
> Nice work matey, great cars.


Cheers Rob

Yeah I've found the paint to vary on Mercs quite a bit too (even on cars that should be identical) - much like most cars, but never really needed anything above IP.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

I never ceases to amaze me that so-called premium marques allow their vehicles to go all the way through to the customer with defects already present. 

Then the majority of dealers have no idea on how a car should be prepared, compounding (pun unintended) the problem. 

You have made that car look amazing, I love the last shot, the paintwork looks so wet and glossy. :argie:

At least the customer now knows about good wash technique. :thumb:

Thanks for sharing with us. :thumb: :thumb:

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks.

There were only a few buffer trails on this car from the factory. The rest of the marks were likely inflicted by the dealership and then by the owner himself as it was a couple of months old so we can't comment too much on the condition it was received in. 

The owner is very keen on keeping on top of his cars so he had washed it quite a few times with the traditional yellow sponge and chamous leather which is likely to have caused most of the marks (more so the sponge).


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work .ive been using the same pad and polish combo today on a bmw it finishes very well and a good cut


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing job, looks stunning, such a deep shine. Love the fact that he 'this is his daily drive and he's saving the special treatment for his toy' lol. Not a bad 'daily driver' that.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah it's not a bad 'daily driver'. Quite subtle if you don't 'know' cars.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning excellent work


Brian


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Love these. Great work and best colour for a C63 amg imo.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## BSxc (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice detail + C63 AMG 
How do you get the polish residu from the trim?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Daily driver, what's his toy then? :O 

Very nice work!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. This threads over a years ago and done a few nice AMG since. Can't be the sound of their engines.



BSxc said:


> Nice detail + C63 AMG
> How do you get the polish residu from the trim?


Most likely APC and a brush or microfibre. I can't recall exactly.



Adrian Convery said:


> Daily driver, what's his toy then? :O
> 
> Very nice work!


Thanks


----------

